
Google Voice for iPhone and Palm WebOS - peter123
http://googlevoiceblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/google-voice-for-iphone-and-palm-webos.html
======
billybob
"That's a pretty nice browser ya got there. Mind if I use it to bypass your
crazy policy decisions?"

~~~
GHFigs
_"Google is of course free to provide Google Voice on the iPhone as a web
application through Apple’s Safari browser..."_ \--
<http://www.apple.com/hotnews/apple-answers-fcc-questions/>

------
symesc
The new web app is really sweet.

However, as a Canadian who has a US-based Google Voice number (Montana, eh)
functionality is actually reduced on the iPhone.

Now the app initiates a call to a different US number (operated by Google) to
then present the Google Voice number as the "who's calling" number.

This results in a long distance call. Before this, calls were initiated by
calling the iPhone. Inbound = no long distance charges.

I can still initiate the old way by using the desktop browser instance of
Google Voice on a desktop PC, but not from the phone because it auto-detects.
Rats!

Oh well. I love the service and can't wait for it to be launched worldwide
formally.

------
rmaccloy
These dudes have been doing something similar:
<http://voicecentral.riverturn.com/>

------
natmaster
Why do they block Gecko browsers with user agent string detection? Google's
vendetta against Mozilla annoys me so.

~~~
ryanpetrich
Doesn't Mozilla get most of its revenue from a Google search deal?

(the reason they block Mozilla is this mobile site/app probably uses Webkit
extensions that won't work on Mozilla)

~~~
natmaster
I change my user agent string, and everything works just fine. They use HTML5
things like local storage, and advanced CSS3 features, but Firefox has all of
those things implemented.

------
mattmaroon
Sweet! I've been using some 3rd party apps for the Pre, but they've been kinda
hit or miss (mostly miss).

------
sh1mmer
It's good, but it's not the same.

